# Introducing the Noggin Nuzzler Chemo Cap!



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the second pattern from last week. This was knit using Vanna's Choice yarn - about 100 yards and size 9 circular needles. It's just a 4 row repeat pattern that is extremely simple! Yet, the hat looks cute, has interesting texture and works wonderfully as a chemo cap. This could be worked in any worsted weight yarn. I'm planning on making on in cotton too!

As always, the pattern is free, but I ask that you send a special thought or prayer to Nicole in MA. She is a young lady who had her first child in February. Her transplant was put on hold and she is facing another battle through yet another very aggressive round of chemo. Please keep her and her entire family in your thoughts. 

Noggin Nuzzler

Abbreviations:

K2tog: knit 2 stitches together as one.

You Need:

Worsted, or 4- weight yarn  about 100 yards

Size 9 circular knitting needles


Cast on 68 stitches, place marker and join, taking care not to twist stitches.

Work Brim:

Row 1: Knit all stitches
Row 2: Purl all stitches
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 three more times for a total of 8 rows of garter stitch

Work Pattern:

Rows 1 & 2: *K2, P2*; repeat from * to * around row
Rows 3 & 4: *P2, K2*; repeat from * to * around row
Repeat Rows 1  4 until the piece measures approximately 7 inches. You can make it longer if you would like a larger hat.


Decrease Crown:

Row 1: *K12, K2tog*; repeat from * to * to last 12 stitches, K10, K2tog
Row 2: *K7, K2tog*; repeat from * to * around row
Row 3: *K6, K2tog*; repeat from * to * around row
Row 4: *K5, K2tog*; repeat from * to * around row
Row 5: *K4, K2tog*; repeat from * to * around row
Row 6: *K3, K2tog*; repeat from * to * around row

Finish: Cut your working yarn, leaving a tail. Draw the tail through the stitches remaining on the needle, cinch closed and secure. Weave in your ends and pass it along to someone whos noggin needs a nuzzle!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, I really like it. I knit kids' sweaters & hats for charity. I think I'll use your pattern for the next set.

I love knitting in the round so finding a pattern I like that I don't have to modify is a big benefit.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

very nice too


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for the lovely patterns. they will be used. and shared amongst those who need them. Thanks again. Helen


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as I make chemo hats for our local hospital to be given to chemo patients both men/women. Other pattern I make is Cast on 72 sts on size 8 needles and K3, P3, to last st ending with k1. Knit to 7-9" and BO, sew back. It will fit most any size head as it is very stretchy and the pattern works well and is mindless for me.

Janeway


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. 

Hi Schnapps!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much! Prayers on on the way!!!


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pretty pattern. Your Schnauzer is adorable! We have one too & just love her. She will be 14 this Aug.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Schnauzers are VERY lovable!!! Schnapps sends kisses and hugs to all!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for yet another wonderful pattern.. hugs and kisses to Schapps too


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very much, the hats are beautiful, and well done.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have put Nichole on our prayer chain.. thank you for all that you do for others!


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have put Nichole on our prayer chain.. thank you for all that you do for others!


Thank you!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

deheadhugger-Another wonderful hat pattern. Thanks. Will most definitely send good thoughts Nichole's way. Schnapps looks great. The haircut is fabulous! Denise


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

What a wonderful hat....thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Got it from your website! All your hats are marvelous! You're so kind to share them with us.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

What a cute hat! Thanks again. Schnaaps looks so stern in this posting! Reminds me of the Lakeland terrier we had when I was growing up--different colors, of course--but a lively little guy he was. Speaking of cooling off, I had the air conditioning fixed in my Escape this week AND got a new unit in my apartment today. It is currently 96 degrees in the Mpls./St. Paul area. Whew!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

P.S. Prayers to Nicole as well.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> What a cute hat! Thanks again. Schnaaps looks so stern in this posting! Reminds me of the Lakeland terrier we had when I was growing up--different colors, of course--but a lively little guy he was. Speaking of cooling off, I had the air conditioning fixed in my Escape this week AND got a new unit in my apartment today. It is currently 96 degrees in the Mpls./St. Paul area. Whew!


96 in Delaware too! I'd rather be in Antarctica.


----------



## tinka52 (Oct 24, 2011)

LIke this one also


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks a million for the hat pattern. I just finished a hat this morning and was wondering which one I will be making next. I need wonder no more! It is my favorite style for knitting hats for Chemo patients. Will get started on it right away! I'll post a picture of it as soon as it is done! Thanks again for sharing the pattern and the great news about your friends. I never stop praying for anyone!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Ooh, another wonderful hat. This is great pattern, thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Schnapps is so beautiful. Wish I could hug him.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Annette Hilliard said:


> Schnapps is so beautiful. Wish I could hug him.


Thank you. I'll hug him from you!


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks again for sharing. This is another wonderful project I hope to do soon.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

AuntGrannyD said:


> Thanks again for sharing. This is another wonderful project I hope to do soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

deheadhugger said:


> Here is the second pattern from last week. This was knit using Vanna's Choice yarn - about 100 yards and size 9 circular needles. It's just a 4 row repeat pattern that is extremely simple! Yet, the hat looks cute, has interesting texture and works wonderfully as a chemo cap. This could be worked in any worsted weight yarn. I'm planning on making on in cotton too!
> 
> As always, the pattern is free, but I ask that you send a special thought or prayer to Nicole in MA. She is a young lady who had her first child in February. Her transplant was put on hold and she is facing another battle through yet another very aggressive round of chemo. Please keep her and her entire family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Question: The picture looks as if when decreasing the crown, it appears to have knit one row then purl back for the smooth finish on the top. Am I correct? All knit would give a "bumpy" appearance to the top.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> deheadhugger said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the second pattern from last week. This was knit using Vanna's Choice yarn - about 100 yards and size 9 circular needles. It's just a 4 row repeat pattern that is extremely simple! Yet, the hat looks cute, has interesting texture and works wonderfully as a chemo cap. This could be worked in any worsted weight yarn. I'm planning on making on in cotton too!
> ...


No, this is knit in the round......stockinette, the smooth finish is worked by knitting every round, so the way the decrease is written is the way to do it.


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

denisejh said:


> deheadhugger-Another wonderful hat pattern. Thanks. Will most definitely send good thoughts Nichole's way. Schnapps looks great. The haircut is fabulous! Denise


Prayers are with you all


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

GypsyRose said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > deheadhugger-Another wonderful hat pattern. Thanks. Will most definitely send good thoughts Nichole's way. Schnapps looks great. The haircut is fabulous! Denise
> ...


Thank you!


----------

